

Show HN: Turn Twitter Accounts into Sales Leads – FollowerLead - roycehaynes
http://followerlead.com/

======
roycehaynes
Heyo - builder here! This was a weekend hack. The main pain I found using
Twitter is searching bios. Follower Lead is a simple tool allowing you to
match words against twitter user's bios.

Let me know what you think.

\- Royce

